# Is this an okay cage for a single bunny



## adjecyca (Sep 6, 2014)

I got a bunny who was meant to be snake food, and i found this cage for 50$ is it a suitable rabbit enclosure ? i am not sure if it is cause it is taller than it is wide?
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1410148189_bb046d7c9ed3be1dca291ce40f15218a


----------



## adjecyca (Sep 6, 2014)

This is the cage i have her in currently http://www.superpetusa.com/product-list/deluxe-my-first-home-giant.htm

She gets to run through my room and the hallway AT LEAST once a day for as long as she wants, i know she is done when she runs back in her cage and lays down. she is really good about going potty in her cage or in the corners of my room where i laid down newspaper so when i am in my room i just open her cage and let her play for as long as she wants


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 6, 2014)

The cage doesn't look great for a rabbit. The base doesn't seem all the big, and rabbits do need a good area to hop around and lay down. Once you add a litter box and other stuff, there won't be much room left. The levels would just not work for a rabbit, they are too narrow and placed too far apart. Most rabbits won't use the ramp either. I'd worry about a rabbit trying to jump from level to level and falling down.


----------



## Azerane (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm inclined to agree with the above, length is more important for rabbits than height and the ramps aren't suitable, a rabbit could easily fall off one since they don't seem very wide or secured to a side.


----------



## surf_storm (Sep 6, 2014)

That first cage is more of a rat/ferret cage even then not really suited for them, I had my rats in a very similar cage and they got cold way to easily even with tons of places to hide. I agree with the others floor space is very important with plenty of room to flop and stand up


----------



## adjecyca (Sep 6, 2014)

thanks for the advice, what do you think of the cage i currently have for her posted in the second comment?


----------



## ladysown (Sep 6, 2014)

the cage you have her in now it quite satisfactory.

She will be FINE in that.. really.  You let her out for exercise, she goes back into of her free will.

Good job.


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Sep 7, 2014)

She really needs a bigger cage then that even with excercise. X pens and NIC cube cages are excellent.


----------



## Channahs (Sep 7, 2014)

I wonder if you could lay the top cage down so it would be long instead of tall? Would it still be tall enough to accomodate her? Could you add on with NIC panels if not? It looks like it might could be altered and a good start.


----------



## surf_storm (Sep 7, 2014)

I would be worried about the wire floor, I don't know about everyone else's bunnies but Shida seems to get stuck/caught/into everything lol


----------



## Morning_Snow (Sep 12, 2014)

I think you should definitely skip trying to find a premade cage (especially superpet brand) and just build a NIC one. I had one of my buns go from a cage like that to a NIC one and she just loves it so much. It is her space, and she can binky as she pleases  you can also use dog exercise pens if you don't want to work with the grids or even a dog kennel would work very well, although I haven't tried that.


----------



## surf_storm (Sep 13, 2014)

We turned one of those "outdoor" bunny hutches into an indoor one. We put a plastic cover over the wire floor, wheels so I could move it easily for vacuuming, hooks to hang hay wheel and toys, and a heater mat from when I had my rats (hutch was originally purchased for my rats) I can also separate the top and the bottom if I need to keep Shida in a smaller space and the top opens and comes off for the ease of cleaning and airing. 

sorry the photos are really bad it was when I had the cage split when my rat Bailey was sick and Shida had just been desexed 


~Shida (and Shell)


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 13, 2014)

adjecyca said:


> thanks for the advice, what do you think of the cage i currently have for her posted in the second comment?


 
Maybe you can use that cage with a permanent set up of an exercise pen around it. Just picture your cage inside the set up in the photo attached. This will give your bunny a larger permanent living area. (I agree with Azarene that the cage is too small.) 

The idea of adding a permanent exercise area around a smaller cage allows bunny to hop about and stretch whenever the mood strikes. It doesn't force them to wait until you happen to be home to let them out. 

Note how making use of one existing wall, allows the x-pen to create a much larger space.


----------



## fannymanson (Sep 15, 2014)

My cages are similar to the one you are using now and I find them to be really versatile and easy to clean. I have used hay, carpet, and a screened frame for the floor as our needs have changed. For the guinea pig, I line it with newspaper, then a thin layer of shavings, then a thick layer of hay. Plus you can take the top part and set it in the grass for a temporary outdoor enclosure.


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 19, 2014)

Here is Sweetie's setup. She is the only bunny. The cage to the left, is big enough for her, she is a tiny bunny and loves that cage. She does get out of cage time and also can lay down in that cage.


----------

